# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Exploring Nar Shaddaa + Datacron

## Seminko

Exploiting the mechanic, where you enter a Warzone when falling to your death and then (un)/stucking to get to the center of a map.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## gurluas

Hmm...Think there is a way to get into the opposite faction areas?

----------


## Seminko

> Hmm...Think there is a way to get into the opposite faction areas?


Saw a video from the beta from one dude who was doing that... didn't figured it out - yet...

----------


## gurluas

Let us hope we can find out..

----------

